# albon dosage for kid



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a 20#kid with cocci so I went to vet and bought Albon 5%....he said to give him dosage for dogs and cats as his little rumen is not totally functional...this dosage is 10cc per 20 lbs first day and 5cc for 4 more days. My question is if this is correct dosage or should I be giving him more? Also, vet said he doesn't need thiamin injections unless the treatment takes more than 5 days...I am confused as to the nature of giving thiamin at the same time you are using a drug that is trying to annihilate thiamin to kill cocci...I am thinking it would be a good idea to give thiamin after meds are finished? I am also planning on giving probios 12 hours after giving the albon every day. I have never had cocci before this year and apparently it is a totally AWFUL year for it as ALL the feed stores are out of every different kind of cocci med and all 3 say that they haven't been able to get any in Luckily I was able to get the terrifically expensive albon from my vet
I would really appreciate some dosage advice,
janice


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

In my experience 1 ml per 5 lbs the first day then 1 ml per 10 lbs days 2-5 works


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f28/coccidia-different-cocci-meds-doses-21499/


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

Rose said:


> http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f28/coccidia-different-cocci-meds-doses-21499/


Well, I think this dosage would have been overkill...For the initial dose, which is double, I would have had to give the Albon 5% at 8cc per 5 lb if the dosage is reallly 3.2cc per 5 lb of the 12%. My dosage does agree with fiasco farms as they say 1cc per 5 lb of 12%, which equates to 2.5cc per 5 lb of the 5%..the proof, as they say, is in the pudding and our little buckling is pooping normally after 2 days of treatment. I will, of course, finish the 5 days of dosing.
Thank you,
janice


----------

